# Sticky  Algae? Take a look



## grogan

Hello crew,
While cruising around on the Plantedtank.net I came across this gem. 

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

This is some great info about dealing with algae in planted aquariums.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

This is great! I rescently had a little BBA show up. not much. I realised it was a problem with my CO2. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fuzz

I had some BBA not too long ago because I stopped my CO2 as well. I did some research and found out it was the culprit. Started CO2 again on that tank and the algae "mysteriously" went away. Still a great read!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Fuzz said:


> I had some BBA not too long ago because I stopped my CO2 as well. I did some research and found out it was the culprit. Started CO2 again on that tank and the algae "mysteriously" went away. Still a great read!



Good to know! Hope I can stop mine as well.


----------



## BV77

Good article, thanks for posting it.


----------



## grogan

I have read several articles about algae and found this to be the most informative. I would recommend people read this FIRST before making the critical mistake of adding too much light to an aquarium. Light is the deciding factor that creates an imbalance. More light means more growth, more growth means a greater need for CO2 and fertilizers. If the correct balances are not established algae will take over in many forms.


----------



## BV77

Amen to that, Grogan. I've always told folks an algae free tank is a result of a balance of light, nutrients, and CO2. It's up to the fishkeeper to find that balance as conditions change from tank to tank.


----------



## grogan

I love this chart. I just used it as a reference for fighting an algae in my farm tank. Can one of the mods please make this a sticky so it is easier to find and can be more helpful to others?


----------



## johnmcleren

*reply*

This is awesome. I didn't know about this at all. Thanks for this information.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Nice info! I'm sticking this thread!


----------

